# ISO TNT Bangers & Mash Recipe



## Corinne (Mar 10, 2007)

I finally got my hands on some real Bangers here in the U.S. I'm looking for a good Bangers & Mash recipe but not coming up with anything. If I don't find a good recipe with ingredients that I'm familiar with, I'll probably make Toad in a Hole. Any assistance with recipes for either of these items will be much appreciated. 

Thank you,
Corinne


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 10, 2007)

(grill your sausages...broil) make mashed potatoes (used to be rough pot mashed) Make it Colcannon by adding sauteed cabbage to your spuds.  Have a pint as well.  Cheers.


----------



## amber (Mar 10, 2007)

As Robo said, it's really just sausage and mashed potatoes.  Broil the sausage, or boil first and then fry it up.


----------



## BlueCat (Mar 10, 2007)

What kind of sausage is traditionally used in bangers & mash?

BC


----------



## auntdot (Mar 11, 2007)

The British banger is not something one casually finds in the US, at least not in our experience.  

Am not a Brit, but have been there thirty times or so and love pub grub.  And bangers and mash is invariably on the pub menu.

There is no simple substitute for the banger to be found in the US.

We used to be able to find genuine bangers at a local supermarket, frozen, but that was when the chain was owned by Sainsbury's, a major British supermarket chain.

But no more.

You can find them on the web, but have never ordered from those folks.

Could make your own I suppose, we love making sausages. But it is a bit of a chore.

Short of that I would use a simple breakfast sausage for toad in the hole, but no mash there.

But I suppose you could make a mash of your choosing, put in some sausage, again of your choosing, and call it toad in the hole.  

Of course toad in the hole is not that at all, it is sort of a Yorkshire pudding with sausages, but Scotland Yard, I am told, is not in the business of prosecuting those who call, well, almost anything, toad in the hole.

By the by, now when we are in London we rarely see bangers and mash anymore.

They call the dish sausages and mash, I suppose to be upscale. But bangers and mashed tatties is what you will get.

But you will no longer get beans with the dish.  Many places used to serve bangers et al with beans (baked, more properly steamed, beans, the Heinz variety one finds in the cans), but sadly no more.

I suppose I shold have a point.  I hate having to do that.

For breakfast take some breakfast sausages and make a toad in the hole - just Google for recipes. It requires a simple batter and is quite tasty.

For lunch or dinner, take whatever sausages you like and add serve them with a mash. It will be good.

And they should be served with a bit of gravy.  But that is another matter.

Canned or jarred, perhaps with some caramelized onions will work just fine.

Just my take on things.

------------------------------------------------

My mom used to tell me don't criticize anyone until you have wallkd a mile in their shoes - at that time you will be a mile away and have their shoes.  Mom's always know best.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 11, 2007)

This company is Denver they have bangors in the brats unsmoked link.
I use to buy alot of sausage from them when I worked at the ski area in Taos.They make pretty darn good sausages.
Continental Sausage produces all natural and gourmet European style sausages, as well as domestic and imported hams, salamis, cheeses, and chocolates.
You can read about the company in the Denver emerges a sausage town link


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 11, 2007)

AuntDot - am I just having a senior moment, or do you live in VA?

If so, "The Home Farm Store" on Main Street in Middleburg, VA, carries an enormous assortment of freshly made sausages - including "bangers" - all made from organic & humanely raised local livestock.

(Their chicken/cranberry/sage sausages are fabulous!!!)


----------



## Corinne (Mar 11, 2007)

There is a small local grocery store in the area that often has things that you can't find anywhere else. Since St. Pats Day is coming up, they have Irish Bacon & Bangers available. The company info on this pkg of (frozen) sausages is Galtee Meats Limited, Cahir Hill, Mitchelstown, Co. Cork, Ireland.

So, Bangers & Mash is really nothing more than sausages & mashed potatoes - and maybe some beans? Hmmm... I really like Yorkshire Pudding & I haven't made it for so long. I guess I'll go that direction. Thanks for all the input, everyone!


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 12, 2007)

If you are near a Whole Foods Market, they carry bangers in at their butcher counter.


----------

